# A/C Not working properly



## mstock14

Ok when we start our A/C up the fan outside(the giant fan out side your house)shuts off after about 10-20min and the breaker is 1/2way in and the air in the house becomes hot right now all I can do is keep turning the swich back on each time it goes off, but i need to know why its doing this and how to fix this.


----------



## ebackhus

That's a circuit breaker and it's doing it's job when it turns off. You'll want to have your system checked by a professional as it sounds like an electrical problem at this point.


----------



## Wozer

my guess is that this is related to the compressor which is probably starting to seize up and the load is tripping the breaker...agreed that he needs a professional, and one that comes with good recommendations as their are many that will charge for work not needed....and you may indeed be correct in that it may be the breaker that is starting to fail and that is what can't handle the load. either way, a professional is needed as a homeowner (unless experienced) should not be changing out breakers!


----------



## atty5420

I, too, agree that a pro is the best answer, but while you're waiting, you might want to check a couple of things. With the power OFF, check to see that the fan is turning freely by hand. If it takes any effort to turn it, then the bearing is seizing. Next make sure the condenser is completely clear of any obstruction, shrubbery growth, grass clippings, etc. Follow that up with a thorough blast of water from the garden hose nozzle through the condenser fins. Now power up and see if you have increased your run time. Short of an ammeter and other goodies, that's about all you can do.


----------



## Enoelf

I have seen this type of problem when the temperature starts to climb. There is usually a "delay" on AC run times so if the AC has been running to get your house to 73 and then shuts off, it has to wait (normally 5-8 minutes) before it will restart. If you have a programmable thermostat, the thermostat might be causing a conflict with the built in delay on the AC unit and the delay that is built into the thermostat. The AC unit then tries to fire up to early and due to extremely high pressure in the compressor, the motor blows the circuit breaker trying to spin it. In some cases your HVAC professional can install what is known as a hard start kit to reduce the time that is required to lower the compressor pressure.

Good Luck.


----------



## Extralien

Sounds like a built in safety feature to stop overheating of the system.

Usually ( from my own experience) this is due to the cooling raditors becoming clogged with dirt/dust.

It's not too much of a major problem.
irst radiator will be outside the house at the rear of the unit.. hose it down or use a hand held squirter to squirt clean water through the radiator.

Second radiator wil be inside house behind the main front cover. Some filters are not always that effective at stopping all the dust and the radiators get condensation on them so the dust collects and sticks.

disconnect power supply, remove front housing and either use a hand hed squirter and/or a wet brush to clean the radiator.

This might solve the problem and also allow the unit to keep the air cool once again.


----------



## DonaldG

Circuit Breakers trip out when the current being drawn through them exceeds the value of the breaker.

This means that something is causing an increase in current. It could be the fan that is binding or bearings breaking down or just needs a drop of lubrication. Whatever LETHAL VOLTAGES exist & if you do not understand electricity, DO NOT ATTEMPT A REPAIR - get a professional in.

Under no circumstanses should you try to 'defeat' the breaker. It is there for your safety.


----------



## Raylo

Definitely sounds like the compressor is drawing too much current and there aren't any benign reasons for that that I know. I do most of my home A/C work these days and would guess that this one would require a pro for most folks as it may involve replacement of the compressor or possibly the entire condensing unit. To DIY you really need to know what you're doing and have the necessary EPA certs.


----------



## gistek

A lot of problems begin with the main filter, but yours sounds like it's gone beyond that. It's worth it to have the system checked thoroughly.


----------

